# Children of the Corn...Knife



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I know a lot of you like machetes, and I own a few myself (ranging from yard work beaters to hand forged brass riveted Columbian originals).

However, not many people have seen or used one of my favorite brush cutting knives - the curved super sharp corn knife.

For those who don't get the Children of the Corn reference, it is from a horror movie...one that was more creepy than horrifying, but still a classic....

A corn knife is curved and is very sharp along the entire curvature, and was designed to lop off ears of corn from corn stalks during harvest time. They are excellent for clearing pathways through brush, and will slice through vines and briars in a flash. I like the lighter weight too - much easier to swing one handed (especially with your support hand) and you can swing the thing all day without wearing your arm or hand out.

It will slice right through almost all vegetation and most branches.

And it will flat out fill your corn bushel basket to boot.

I use mine to landscape too - it slices through "volunteer" trees like a carving knife cuts carrots....

If you spend any time cutting your own path through the deep dark woods, you owe it to yourself to look at the corn knife. Your arms and hands not aching will thank you.

Oh, and if you do encounter that tree snake, well, it handles those instantly.

Under $15 at most farm and ranch supply stores - this one is from Tractor Supply.

I carry one on my off road vehicles at all times. Wrap a vine around an axle - this thing cuts it off in one slice....

Corn knives - because curved blades are sometimes better than straight blades...swoosh...ting...plop...!


----------

